# Israeli Selective Point Shooting Combat System



## SAMSON (Jul 2, 2004)

*Israeli Selective Point Shooting Combat System*
4 days Swat, First responder and Instructor course.

Course will introduce the Israeli combat system which is constantly tested and updated with the most current mental physical and legal skills available.

Event Dates: 18-21 July, 2005
Location: Austin, Texas.
Price: $650.00
Register for Class by: 07/12/2005
Contact Phone: 512-974-6914
Host agency/Hotel: Austin Police Department, Training Ccommand/Contact Sgt. Chris Malanka for hotel information.


ISI Training Center​www.isiusa.us​


----------

